# Philly TD bank bike race



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Riding down towards philly tommarrow near manayunk. Never been down to the race itself, What are the chances of being able to get a good spot to see the race?


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Philly race*

Hopefully by now you found out you could get a good view. I just saw this today. We drive up from DE and take our moutain bikes to get around. Big drop in attendance this year from previous years i have been. Maybe the cloud cover to many people indicated rain although the weather reports showed little chance of that so i am not sure what that was about but the crowd was much smaller. Also I dont think the field packed the punch of international racers or some of the teams in the past few years HOWEVER the racing, BOTH mens and womens i thought was fantastic. It is a great event. Perfect day for racing.


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi:

We headed down yesterday, Left at 6:30 rode down 29 miles watched most of the race then headed back. We stopped at different points to watch the race. First time i got to see a race, pretty cool to see in person, It was amazing the amount of air that comes off the group when they come by and your right next to the fence. Will definatly be doing it every year from now on.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

Attendance at the race this year was much, much lower due to the much more strict policies on partying! In the past, the area along the wall really turned into a $hit-show, crammed with drunks and vomiteers and the like. It was fun, but it also kind of got more unruley every year. 

There was still a good amount of boozing going on, but the City made it clear that they would be cracking down on violators.


----------

